# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Rifat Kukaj

## deep_blue

*Punë e madhe*

Punë e madhe pse nluadhe      
Nuk kullot asnjë kunadhe.

Punë e madhe pse nUlqin 
Nuk jeton asnjë pinguin.

Punë e madhe pse në Shkodër
Hidhen nvalle dhe pa lodër.

Punë e madhe pse nShëngjin
Lopa ha ndonjë shalqin. 

Punë e madhe pse nTiranë
Askush slahet në lumin Lanë.

Punë e madhe pse në Vlorë
Ska dordolec as dëborë.

Punë e madhe pse nSarandë
Ka shtëpi edhe me verandë.

Punë e madhe pse nTropojë
Përrallat tregohen me gojë.

Punë e madhe pse në Strugë 
Dikush ha me dy lugë.

Punë e madhe pse në Shkup
Macet nuk pijnë shurup.

Punë e madhe pse nPreshevë
Dikush hidhet e bën grevë.

Punë e madhe pse nKoliq
Foshnjat lindin lakuriq.

Punë e madhe pse nPollatë
Nuk ka bisht ndonjë sopatë. 

Punë e madhe pse nGjilan
Nuk brrurin asnjë luan.

Punë e madhe pse nPrishtinë
Dikush ngutet me makinë.

Punë e madhe pse nLlap
Dikush nxiton me vrap.

Punë e madhe pse nOrllat
Ndonjë fëmijë pshurret nshtrat.

Punë e madhe pse nLlaushë
Dikujt i dalin rrenët nfushë!

Punë e madhe pse nTushilë
Nuk ka deve as gamilë.

Punë e madhe pse nRogovë
Sgjendet fusha Domosdovë.

Punë e madhe pse në Zym
Çdo shtëpi nxjerr nga një tym.

Punë e madhe pse nPrizren 
Një mi mbytet në legen.

Punë e madhe pse nIstog
Djeg mustaqet një maçok...

Punë e madhe pse Eskimwt
Nuk i mbjellin pemë-perimet.

Punë e madhe pse nAngli
Nënat nuk gatuajnë fli. 

Punë e madhe pse në Denjepër
Nuk mban syze dhi e egër.

Punë e madhe pse Tibeti
Rri mbi kokën e çdo mbreti.

Punë e madhe pse Sulltanët 
Nuk i panë kurrë ekranët.

Punë e madhe pse nSaharë 
Nuk ka barë as kostarë. 

Punë e madhe pse Kali i Nilit
Sia theu nofullat Krokodilit.

Dhe i thanë Kalit të Nilit:
-Pse s nuk ia then nofullat 
Krokodilit?
Dhe tha kali i Nilit:
-Nga të marr fuqinë?
Spo ma jepni tagjinë!...

E dëgjuan dy beduinë
Ia shpurën tagjinë,
Një anije plot me grurë
Ia shpurën nën një urë.

Përlau tagjinë,
Mori fuqinë
Kali i Nilit
U hodh 
Ia theu nofullat 
Krokodilit!

Punë e madhe pse Platoni 
Sdinte çishte telefoni.

Punë e madhe pse ra Troja
Punë e madhe, mu lodh goja...

Por nuk është edhe punë e vogël
Deri sa krimbi shpon një gogël!...

***

Punë e madhe pse mduartrokitët
Unë u lodha-
Ju ndoshta u zbavitët....

----------


## xani1

> *Punë e madhe*
> 
> Punë e madhe A nluadhe      
> Nuk kullot asnjë kunadhe.
> 
> Punë e madhe A nUlqin 
> Nuk jeton asnjë pinguin.
> 
> Punë e madhe pse në Shkodër
> ...


Më pëlqeu shumë kjo vjershë e poetit të ndjerë Rifat Kukajt.

----------


## projekti21_dk

SI E NJOHA RIFAT KUKAJN?

* Ishte diku mesi i majit të vitit 1969, pra një ditë maji kur unë po bëja punën e biletashitësit, kur nga shumë udhëtarë që udhëtonin me tren në drejtime të ndryshme (atëherë gati që të gjithë udhëtonin me tren, sepse nuk kishte rrugë automobilistike), më bëri përshtypje njëri nga ta që ishte disi i veçantë. Ai ishte i veshur më mirë se të tjerët dhe në kokë bartte një republikë. Kur u paraqit në sportel, me një mirësjellje dhe me një gjuhë të kulluar shqipe kërkoi një biletë treni për në Fushë-Kosovë. Të them të drejtën gjuha e tij më habiti, sepse atëherë toponimin Fushë Kosovë që të gjithë udhëtarët tjerë e quanin Kosovo-Polje!(ashtu siç ishte e shkruar edhe në listën e çmimores). Për një çast sikur humba nga habia dhe sikur nuk po dija se si të bëja! Ai e vërejti turbullimin tim dhe ma ktheu: Vogëlush, mbase ti nuk e di se cili stacion hekurudhor e mbanë emrin Fushë-Kosovë! Por, për këtë nuk ke faj ti! Dikush tjetër është fajtor për këtë.

_Nga, Dibran Demaku_

* Në atë gjendje të nderë që mbretëronte u dëgjua një zë. Ishte ky zëri i Rifat Kukajt, i cili pa marrë leje nga askush ju drejtua Udhëheqësit të lartë: -Ti je udhëheqës i lartë dhe përgjigjesh për punën tënde! Unë jam ai që merrem me kulturë dhe të bëj thirrje që mos të përzihesh aty ku nuk të takon! Programi i shkollës ishte i përgatitur për lakmi dhe unë për këtë i përgëzoj nxënësit, mësuesit dhe drejtorin!

----------


## projekti21_dk

Në vitin e largët 1968, si nxënës i klasës së pestë të shkollës fillore, më ra në dorë romani për fëmijë “Bardhi e Mirushja“ nga Rifat Kukaj. Se ku e kishte gjetur dhe e kishte blerë vëllai im i madh-Muharremi.Vëllai im duke ditur se isha një lexues i pasionuar, përveç romanit që ceka më lart, më kishte blerë edhe romanin tjetër për fëmijë të botuar po atë vit “Sarajet e bardha“ nga Vehbi Kikaj. Dhe kështu, unë autori i këtij shkrimi, në ato ditë të nxehta të pushimeve verore i lexova që të dy këto romane, „Bardhi e Mirushja“ dhe „Sarajet e bardha“, të cilat më kishin pëlqyer shumë dhe i kisha lexuar e rilexuar disa herë gjatë pushimeve verore të atij viti…

Diku nga fundi i vitit 1968, vëllai im i madh kishte filluar punën si biletashitës në stacionin e trenit të fshatit Baicë (tash Rezistencë), të komunës së Gllogovcit (tash Drenasit). Vetëm një vit më vonë, më 1969, meqë vëllai im ishte i zënë edhe me punë të tjera, unë e zëvendëoja shpesh herë dhe bëja punën e biletashitësit. Ishte diku mesi i majit të vitit 1969, pra një ditë maji kur unë po bëja punën e biletashitësit, kur nga shumë udhëtarë që udhëtonin me tren në drejtime të ndryshme (atëherë gati që të gjithë udhëtonin me tren, sepse nuk kishte rrugë automobilistike), më bëri përshtypje njëri nga ta që ishte disi i veçantë. Ai ishte i veshur më mirë se të tjerët dhe në kokë bartte një republikë. Kur u paraqit në sportel, me një mirësjellje dhe me një gjuhë të kulluar shqipe kërkoi një biletë treni për në Fushë-Kosovë. Të them të drejtën gjuha e tij më habiti, sepse atëherë toponimin Fushë –Kosovë që të gjithë udhëtarët tjerë e quanin Kosovo-Polje!(ashtu siç ishte e shkruar edhe në listën e çmimores). Për një çast sikur humba nga habia dhe sikur nuk po dija se si të bëja! Ai e vërejti turbullimin tim dhe ma ktheu: “Vogëlush, mbase ti nuk e di se cili stacion hekurudhor e mbanë emrin Fushë-Kosovë! Por, për këtë nuk ke faj ti! Dikush tjetër është fajtor për këtë”! Dhe me dashurinë dhe mirësinë e një prindi më sqaroi se cili stacion hekurudhor ( që në çmimore ai stacion emërtohej me një emër sllav) kishte një emër të bukur në gjuhën shqipe. Dhe jo vetëm kaq. Meqë atë ditë treni po vonohej, më tregoi edhe për stacione të tjera se si quheshin në gjuhën shqipe. Dhe krejt në fund më tha se do të ishte mirë që të gjitha këto emërtime t`i nxirrja në çmimoren e biletave, sepse të gjithë udhëtarët që udhëtonin nga ky stacion, (shumica absolute e tyre) flisnin shqip dhe gjuha e tyre ishte gjuha shqiptare. Dhe pas premtimit se do ta kryeja atë porosi, në fytyrën e tij e vërejta një gëzim të papërshkruar. Pastaj treni arriti në stacion dhe mori që të gjithë udhëtarët dhe vazhdoi rrugën në drejtimin e caktuar.

Por, ndodh nganjëherë që ne nuk i përmbushim premtimet tona. Dhe atë për arsye më të paarsyeshme!

Nuk kishin kaluar shumë ditë, nga dita e premtimit tim, kur njeriu i mirë dhe i dashur ( e që ishte kush tjetër pos Rifat Kukaj) u paraqit në sportel. Kur e pashë fytyrën e tij të qeshur dhe të dashur si të prindit, m`u kujtua premtimi i parealizuar. Dhe domosdo që u skuqa në fytyrë. Ai kur e pa fytyrën time të skuqur si prej fajtori ma ktheu: “-Nuk ka gjë! Nganjëherë njeriu i shkretë harron për premtimin e dhënë!Dhe kjo nuk është më e keqja! Më e keqja është kur premtimi i dhënë i kujtohet, por sërish nuk e realizon! Mendoj se ti nuk do ta përsëritësh një gabim të tillë”! Pasi mori biletën me trenin që arriti në atë moment udhëtoi në drejtimin e vet.

Edhe pasi iku treni dhe me vete mori të gjithë udhëtarët, fytyra ime qëndronte ende e skuqur. E ndjeja fajin dhe nga faji më skuqeshin edhe veshët. Dhe vendosa që në atë moment ta largoja fletën e çmimores që më parë ishte e shkruar në gjuhën sllave (sepse më parë në atë stacion kishin punuar serbët) dhe e shkrova një çmimore tjetër në gjuhën shqipe.Të gjitha stacionet hekurudhore i shkrova në gjuhën shqipe, ashtu siç mç kishte porositur njeriu i mirë, Rifat Kukaj. Pasi shkrova të gjithë emrat e stacioneve në gjuhën shqipe, çmimoren e vendosa aty ku më parë ishte një çmimore tjetër e shkruar në gjuhë të huaj.

Nuk kaluan shumë ditë dhe njeriu i mirë, Rifat Kukaj erdhi sërish tek sporteli për të blerë biletën e trenit. Para se të paguante paratë që duheshin për atë biletë, shikimin e drejtoi nga vendi ku ndodhej çmimorja e biletave. Kur e vërejti se tashmë çmimorja ishte e shkruar e tëra në gjuhën shqipe dhe ashtu siç kishte sugjeruar ai, në fytyrë i vërehej një qeshje dhe një gëzim i madh. M´u bë se bashkë me fytyrën i qeshte edhe zemra. Aq i gëzuar dukej! Dhe ashtu i gëzuar pa thënë asnjë fjalë iku në drejtimin e caktuar…

Dhe ikën vitet. Unë tashmë nuk isha fëmijë. Isha student i gjuhës dhe i letërsisë shqiptare, në Kryeqytet, në Prishtinë, kur një ditë fare rastësisht e takova Rifat Kukajn. Ishte me dy-tre miq të vet, për të cilët siç mësova më vonë edhe ata ishin shkrimtarë.Të them të drejtën ky takim kështu i papritur më zuri në befasi, dhe mendova që të kaloj pranë tyre duke u bërë se nuk e njihja asnjërin prej tyre, pa i përshëndetur. Por u mashtrova keq.
Njeriu i mirë, Rifat Kukaj, më kishte parë që larg dhe më kishte njohur dhe që nga larg më thirri në emër. Të them të drejtën edhe tash kur kanë kaluar kaq vite më kujtohet ai moment. Thirrja e Rifatit më erdhi aq e bafasishme sa mua m´u duk se po më lëshonin këmbët. Në atë moment e ndjeva gabimin tim dhe fillova të skuqem i tëri, në fytyrë, në veshë e deri në qafë. Por ,Rifati duke vërejtiur befasinë time bëri një hap nga të tjerët dhe më thirri sërish në emër. Më zuri nga krahu dhe duke ju drejtuar miqëve të tij, tha: “-Ky është(dhe përmendi emrin tim) nga një fshat fqi me timin. Ka zbritur në kryeqytet që të studiojë. Edhe të tjerët u përshëndetën me mua duke më shtrënguar dorën. Pastaj duke më uruar që në studime të korrja sukses, më lanë të lirë. Ndërkaq Rifati duke më treguar adresën ku punonte, më ftoi që ta vizitoja.

Dhe vizitat e mija tek puna e tij u bënë të shpeshta.Dhe nga çdo vizitë që bëja tek Rifat Kukaj, pasi ndaheshim unë e ndjeja se në biseda me të unë mësoja shumë. Kur një ditë i tregova se kisha filluar të bëja ndonjë varg vjershe, apo tregimi, ai u gëzua shumë dhe duke më dhënë shumë këshilla më nxiti që të vazhdoja krijimtarinë…

Nga sugjerimet dhe ndihmat e Rifat Kukajt, unë vazhdova që me krijimtari të merrem më seriozisht.Edhe sot më kujtohet kur me frikën e krijuesit të ri u paraqita para Rifat Kukajt me librin tim të parë me poezi. Ai i gëzuar tej mase duke më uruar m`u drejtua: “-Mirëseerdhe në botën e krijimtarisë”!

Pas këtij momenti vizitat dhe takimet me Rifat Kukajn u bënë edhe më të shpeshta. Kur në kryeqytet apo në ndonjë qytat a fashat të Kosovës mbahej ndonjë orë letrare, aty ku ndodhej Rifati, isha edhe unë. Ai nuk harronte asnjëherë që të më tregonte për orët e ndryshme letrare, ku duhej të mirrja pjesë edhe unë.

Pas përfundimit të stuidimeve unë zura punë në Televizionin e atëhershëm të Prishtinës – Programi për fëmijë. Puna në këtë program më lidhte edhe më shumë me Rifat Kukajn. Si bashkëpunëtor i Programit për fëmijë të televizionit në fjalë, pastaj duke përcjellur manifestimet e ndryshme kulturore për fëmijë më ka rënë shpesh që të ndodhem aty ku ishte gjithëherë Rifat Kukaj.

Pastaj erdhen ato vitet e rënda, kur pushteti i Serbisë filloi të kontrollonte gjithçka e në këtë mes edhe takimet kulturore e deri tek orët letrare. Me ndihmën e lakejve të ndryshëm shqiptarë ai sistem donte që të kontrollonte gjithçka. Unë edhe pas kaq vitesh më kujtohet kur në një shkollë fillore, në një fshat të Prishtinës, sa nuk ndodshi një incident që për atë kohë do të kishte pasoja të rënda për atë shkollë e në veçanti e për tërë fshatin në përgjithësi. Ai incident kaloi pa pasoja dhe atë në saje të Rifat Kukajt. Shkolla në fjalë festonte ditën e vet dhe në festë kishte ftuar edhe shumë mysafirë. Në mesin e mysafirëve kishte edhe punëtorë shoqëroro politik-siç quheshin atëherë udhëheqësit e ndryshëm politik. Ishin ftuar edhe shumë shkrimtarë e poetë si dhe ndonjë këngëtar. Unë atë ditë kisha për detyrë të bëja xhrimin  e atij programi për televizion. Programi i shfaqur në atë manifestim kishte diçka nga kombëtarja shqiptare, që njërin nga të pranishmit e që ishte një udhëheqes i lartë i Kosovës e bëri të reagonte. Pas reagimit të tij gjithçka mori konotacion tjetër. Mësuesëve dhe drejtorit të asaj shkolle u humbi gjaku në fytyrë. Pas kritikës së Udhëheqësit të lartë asnjëri nuk fliste. Në atë gjendje të nderë që mbretëronte u dëgjua një zë. Ishte ky zëri i Rifat Kukajt, i cili pa marrë leje nga askush ju drejtua Udhëheqësit të lartë: “-Ti je udhëheqës i lartë dhe përgjigjesh për punën tënde! Unë jam ai që merrem me kulturë dhe të bëj thirrje që mos të përzihesh aty ku nuk të takon! Programi i shkollës ishte i përgatitur për lakmi dhe unë për këtë i përgëzoj nxënësit, mësuesit dhe drejtorin”! Dhe u ul ashtu krenar dhe i papërkulshëm. Pas fjalës së tij Udhëheqësi i lartë nuk nxori asnjë zë dhe nga salla u largua ngërqi që kishte dominuar për disa minuta…

Ky pra ishte Rifat Kukaj, njeri i mirë, krijues i shkëlqyeshëm dhe kombëtar shembullor, të cilin e njoha që nga fëmijëria ime e hershme. Unë shpesh e kujtoj edhe tani kur nuk gjendet më në mesin tonë, sepse për njerëzit e mëdhenj siç ishte Rifat Kukaj, nuk ka vdekje. Rifati me vepren e tij do të jetojë deri në pafundësi…

----------


## Agim Metbala

*I nderuar mik, Ju përgëzoj për hapjen e temës për shkrimtarin e madh, shumë të madh të shkrimeve për fëmijë...i cili pas vetit na la një bibliotekë të tërë titujsh...
Unë kisha nderin ta njihja, pastaj u shoqëruam me vite dhe vërtetë ishte një figurë dhe njeri i dashur, i lehtë, me humor të pashtershëm, mikpritës i skajshëm, i çitërt deri në frigjilitet,  i pregatitur vazhdimisht për bisedë e ndihmë krijueve të rinj...thjesht, ishte njeri për t'u marr si shembull në të gjitha mënyrat e mundshme...
Past ndjesë!*

----------


## deep_blue

Në përkujtim të shkrimtarit 

(1938-2005)

MOS I QORTONI FËMIJËT!


Rifat KUKAJ është njëri nga shkrimtarët tanë më të frytshëm për fëmijë. Lindi në fshatin Terstenik të Drenicës, ndërsa vdiq në Ulqin e u varros në fshatin e lindjes. Punoi në Radio Prishtinë dhe një kohë të gjatë ishte redaktor i botimeve për fëmijë në Shtëpinë Botuese "Rilindja". Numri i veprave të tij është shumë i madh dhe ato janë të të gjitha zhanreve letrare: poezi, tregime, romane, ilustracione etj. Është shkrimtari ynë me numrin më të madh të romaneve për fëmijë, si "Bardhi e Mirushja"(1968), "Vjollca magjike" (1999), "Lepuri me pesë këmbë" (1971), "Rrasa e zogut" (1975), "Kokërrmeli e pilivesa" (1972), "Gogozheli i Gogozhinës"(1999), "Një verë pa bukureza" (2003), "Zogu i bardhë" (1989) dhe në tri vëllime (2009) etj. Po ashtu, botoi numër të madh përmbledhjesh me tregime, si "Rrëfejza" (1965), "Harmonika e vogël" (1967), "Dylbia e  kapedanit" (1973), "Ujku me kamerë" (1988), "Elefanti që fluturonte" (1997), "Gjiri i Delfinit" (2002) etj, dhe me poezi: "Gjerdani i blertë" (1965), "Vallja e kallinjve" (1967), "Trimnitë e karkalecit" (1967), "Princi i Krujës" (1969), "Fshati i Pishës" (1969), "Çka fshin dhelpra me bisht" (1976), "Deti u bëftë kos" (1980), "Një xinxare lozonjare" (1989), Pshurrani i gjyshit" (1990), "Ti një kokërr unë një kokërr" (2000),  "Ëndrra të trembura" (2002), "Ma jep gishtin e vogël" (2005) etj. Botoi edhe një numër të madh ilustracione për fëmijë dhe u mor edhe me përkthime letrare.

- Në  vjershën  "Biografi pa  zbukurime", ndër të tjera, shkruani se si i vogël keni zënë të shkruani vjersha...
_ Tinëz thurja vjershën për vjollcën në pllajë
  Strofës i merrja erë në kish aromën e saj..._
- Disa pyetjeve që nganjëherë ia shtroni vetes, aq shpejt u gjeni përgjigje... Për shembull, pse viti ka katër stinë?
_Për ta thyer
Monotoninë..._
- Po pse nga qielli bie shiu?
_ Gjë e ditur,
           Sepse
           Nuk ka shkallë
           Për të zbritur!_
- Cili është portreti i poetit, sipas jush?
_Ai udhës ec i kredhur në mendime,
       floku i hutuar i valvitet në erë;
       ai në zemër ka aq shumë trazime,
       e me buzëqeshje derdh -pranverë..._
- Përse thoni se poetët janë magjistarë?
_  Mbajnë veshë ç 'bisedojnë
       Milingonat nëpër barë,
      Çka ëndërrojnë retë mbi male
       Poetët dinë të lexojnë
       Dëshira lulesh n'për petale..._
- Vendlindjen njeriu kudo e bart me vete si një kujtim të pashlyeshëm. Çka u thatë zogjve të vendlindjes?
_ Nëpër shtigje jete
       m 'uruat udhë të mbarë
       ju mora me vete
       m 'cicëroni n 'damarë..._
- Ju mbetët herët pa baba. Ua  mori  lufta. Mua më ka mbetur në kujtesë një strofë nga një vjershë që ia kushtoni atij. Sigurisht do t'ia qëlloni cila është ajo, meqë, për dallim nga shumë poetë të tjerë, shumë poezi tuaja i dini përmendsh dhe i deklamoni aq bukur?
_ Tridhjetë e pesë vjeçar qe ai
         kur lufta ia mori 'dhe hijen;
         unë - dyzetvjeçar - n 'fotografi
         e përqafoj si fëmijën..._
- Njëri nga gëzimet që jo vetëm nuk e fshehët, po na e shfaqët në një libër të tërë (Pshurrani i gjyshit) ishte lindja e nipit. Çka i thatë asaj krijese engjëllore pasi nga spitali ku kishte lindur, e sollët në shtëpi?
_ Kur të sollëm në shtëpi
         Më këndoi gjaku në deje,
         Asnjë yll në gjithësi
         Nuk ndriçoi shkuar teje._
- Po ndjenjën e kënaqësisë si gjysh nipash e mbesash, si e shprehët?
_ Unë jam gjysh, super gjysh,
        Kam dy nipa e një mbesë
        Si tri lule me vesë.
        Unë jam gjysh i ndarë në dysh:
        Gjysma ëndërr, gjysma përrallë,
        Prandaj jam gjysh i rrallë
        Sepse dua t'jetoj si fëmijë
        Sa t'jam gjallë!_
- Thuhet gjithnjë: fëmijët janë pasuria më e madhe. Si ua thatë këtë fëmijëve?
_Pa shikimet  tuaja t'ngrohta
        Dhe pa gazin me aq dritë,
        Shumë të zymtë dhe t'ngrysur
        Do ta kishim ne çdo ditë..._
- Si poet dhe si njeri përherë ishit përkrah fëmijëve, duke u kujdesur për gëzimet dhe për lumturinë e tyre...
_Fëmijën mos e qortoni
        Ju prindër e arsimtar,
        Që ju vaftë puna mbarë
        Mos e qortoni!
        Pse kërcen e kërcen e  bredh
        Si gërxhes ndonjë edh
        Apo si qengji nëpër livadh
        Sepse fëmija është i vogël
        Por ka shpirtin e madh_
- Në luftën e fundit në Kosovë ju dogj shtëpia bashkë me librat, albumet e fotografive e me shumë kujtime të tjera. Flaka doli edhe në oborr dhe...
_ Dhe gjuhët e flakëve
        Që dolën prej shtëpisë
        Pa mëshirë lëpinë
        Degët e qershisë!_
- Mirëpo  në këtë  luftë armiku  nuk ia  doli ta rrëzojë njeriun tonë, oxhakun, lisin...
_Dogjën, poqën, masakruan
        E kuisën si n'humnerë,
        Lisin me degë nuk e rrëzuan
        E rilindën mijëra herë..._
- Një  ndjenjë e fuqishme  i përshkon sidomos poezitë që ua kushtoni miqve tuaj poetë, Ymer Elshanit dhe Odhise Grillos. Si e shprehët dhimbjen për humbjen e Ymerit?
_Pa ty stinët zvarriten ngathtë, ngathtë.
    Për n 'vendlindje udha m 'është shëmtuar,
    Se ç 'ma theve, or krahun e djathtë,
    Me stuhinë e dhembjes së pashëruar..._
- Ndërkaq, për Odhise Grillon, një vit pas vdekjes së tij, përkujtoni shëtitjen me të nëpër Kosovë, të fundit mjerisht...
_  Bashkë pamë Kosovën e Drenicën e vjetër,
    Lirisë i uruam këmbë të mbarë;
    Por së toku s 'do na i zënë sytë tjetër
    As Drenicë, mjer unë, e as Himarë..._

_Marrë nga libri ”Kuvendime poetike” të autorit Xhevat Sylaj_

----------


## Ilirana

*ZOGU I LASGUSHIT

Rifat Kukaj

Yll i ndritur në natë qershori

Sikur ra prej gjithësisë,

Ngazëllyeshëm, sytë m'i mori

Në degë t'qershisë.

U purtekëm unë e gjethet

Qetë e lehtë me petalet,

Qielli vetë nisi të prehet

Edhe malet.

Kënga nga zogu i brishtë

Lindi krejt ëndrrimtare,

Dritë feksoi n'flatra e bisht

Dhe n'për dritare.

Gëzim, shpresë, në gji më derdhe

E hare të butë si pushi,

Zog-magji ti mirë se erdhe

Nga Lasgushi!

Ato porosi të larta

Te dritarja e shtëpisë

Po m'i thotë me vargje t'arta

Kalorësi i bukurisë.
BALADËZ

Me pushkë në krah

Një ditë dola për gjah.

N'shteg qëndroja si guhak

Zagari lehte n'imshtak.

U mbështeta për një ah

Harrova zagar e gjah,

Mbi doborën e ndritur

Pikasa një zog të përhitur,

Aq i brisht e krejt i ngrirë

Në acar ai martir

Në shpindë i shtrirë!

Këmbët thik përpjetë

Ah jetë, sa e shkretë.

Mbase shpresa i ka thënë:

"Shtriji e ngrohi në Hënë!"

Në mua vajtonte dita

Në dy zyçka ende drita

Po fiksonte por e mekur

Porsi Hëna e paprekur

Nga këmbët e zogut të gjorë

Orëprerit në dëborë.

Mbaron rrëfimi për një jetë

Në vargun e njëzetetre*

----------


## Ilirana

*NËNA

Ti ke pak zjarrmi

Voglushe Leonorë,

E nënës i digjet

Zemra në krahërorë.

N'mëngjes, po e zëmë

S'të hahet - nuk ha,

Urinë e tërë botës

Nëna at' ditë e ka...

Oh, pa pandehur gishtin

E gërvishte pak,

E di ç'ndodh me nënën?

Zemra i pikon gjak!

Mbi shtrojen më t'butë

Ajo shpesh këlthet:

-Kam dro' ndonjë pupël

Vashëzën mos ma vret.*

Rifat Kukaj

----------


## Ilirana

*BUKUROSH EDHE LAROSH

Kryet në detë

Bishtin te retë...

Në këtë shpat

Puth shtëpitë,

Në atë shpat

Zogjtë e fëmi' të...

Degë më degë

Edhe qershitë...

Bukurosh edhe larosh

Ah, ta kisha për krahosh!

Lart në qiell

I larmi hark

E gudulis

Lumi në bark...

Nuk është urë

Është pikturë!

Këndoi trishtili:

"Ciu, ciu, ciu...

Se ç'na doli

Pas shiut?!!!"
VESHËT E LEPURIT

Në arën me grurë

Në fshatin Veleshtë

Lepuri herë i çonte

Herë i palonte veshtë...

Në fshat po qante një fëmijë

Këtë lepuri s'desh ta dëgjonte

Ndaj veshët i palonte...

Në fshat po qeshte një fëmijë

Këtë lepuri desh ta dëgjonte

I lumtur veshët i çonte...
DY MOTRA

"Dy motra, ven' e vijnë,

Njëra tjetrën s'e arrijnë..."

Kujdes, në kthesë

Mos e ngre kokën lart

Se më puthesh me asfalt!

Lëviz me këmbë mbaju me dorë

Hapi sytë-në semaforë!

Je i lehtë në Biçikletë, a dëgjon?

Por s'je vetëm në komunikacion...


Rifat Kukaj
*

----------


## Ilirana

*Rifat Kukaj
Pending changes are displayed on this pageE pashqyrtuar
Shko te: navigacion, kërko

Rifat Kukaj (25 tetor 1939 - 11 shtator 2005) lindi në Tërstenik të Drenicës, studioi në Normalen e Prishtinës.

Rifat Kukaj është prozator, poet, dramaturg, përkthyes dhe skenarist i letërsisë për fëmijë dhe të rritur. Shkrimtari Kukaj po ashtu ka udhëhequr programet për fëmijë të Radio Prishtinës dhe ka redaktuar librat për fëmijë të Shtëpisë Botuese "Rilindja". Përktheu letërsi për fëmijë nga autor slloven, kroat, serb, e hungarez por edhe botoi shkrime vetanake në shumë nga këto gjuhë. Emrin e tij e mbajnë rreth 100 vëllime librash dhe 30 radio-drama. Kontribuoi në afirmimin e krijimtarisë letrare sidomos asaj për fëmijë në rrjedhat ndërkombëtare dhe se ndihmoi autorë të shumtë të rinj.

Vdiq në Ulqin, u varros në vendlindje.
Tituj të veprave

    Letërsi

    Xhuxhi nga Taxhuxhi - dramë humorisitike
    Lepuri me pesë këmbë - skenarë filmi artistik
    Bardhi e Mirushja (1986)- roman
    Kokërmeli e Pilivesa (1971) - roman
    Dita e xhufkave (1972)- roman
    Shkrepi i Diellit (1972)- roman
    Minaku i përhimtë (1973)- roman
    Vjollca magjike (1974)- roman
    Rrasa e Zogut (1975)- roman
    Droja (1978)- roman
    Dreri me një bri (1986)- roman
    Xhuxhi nga Xhuxhishta (1998)- roman
    Gogozheli i Gogozhinës (1999)- roman
    Shkurtabiqi më i madh në botë {2000} - roman (botoi: URA)
    Fshehtësia e breshkës (2002)- roman
    Majmuni me kurorë mbretërore (2003)- roman
*

----------


## Ilirana

* Flori Bruqi

Guxim shqiptar 
 A është Rifat Kukaj njëthesar shqiptar?
Rifat Kukaj u lind më 25 tetor 1938 në Tërstenik tëDrenicës. U shkollua në Drenicë dhe në Prishtinë. Tre vjet punoi mësues në vendlindje për të kaluar pastaj nëRedaksinë e Kulturës në Radio-Prishtinë, redaktor i emisionevepër fëmijë. Që nga viti 1975 punoi në Redaksinë e Botime veRilindja, redaktor i letërsisë për fëmijë.Botoi mbi dyzet vepra letrare. Janë të përmenden romanet:Bardhi e Mirushja, Rrasa e zogut, Shkrepi i diellit, Lepurime pesë këmbë, Vjollca magjike, Zogu i bardhë, Kokërr-meli e pilivesa, Gjeli në kuvertë, Xhuxhi nga xhuxhishtaetj. Vëllimet me poezi për fëmijë: Gjerdani i blertë, Lejlekëtnë luhaja, Vallja e kallinjve, Deti u bëftë kos, Çka fshindhelpra me bisht, Pëshurrani i gjyshit, Shtegu i laureshave,Trimëritë e karkalecit, Zogu i Lasgushit etj. Vëllimet me tre-
gime: Harmonika, Përqamet e njoma, Rrëfenjëza, Ujkume kamerë, Djaloshi i zjarreve, Elefanti që uturonte etj.
Ka botuar edhe vëllimet me poezi për të rritur: Nusja, Qafae Ujkonjës, Njeriu që nuk mund të vdiste etj.Ka shkruar mbi tridhjetë vepra të dramatizuara si radio-drama, drama, pjesë teatrore njëaktëshe etj. Ka shkruar edhe
skenarin për lmin artistik Lepuri me pesë këmbë. Ka për*
kthy er njëmbëdhjetë vepra letrare nga sllovenishtja, serbishtjadhe kroatishtja.
Për sukseset e arritura në lëmin e letërsisë është tues i
shumë çmimeve letrare, siç janë: Ismajl Qemajl Vlora- Vlorë,Oton Zhupaniçiç - Lubjanë, Ivan Goran Kovaçiq - Zagreb,

272
Flori Bruqi 
Neven - Beograd, Zmaj - Novi Sad, dhe Shpërblimi iDhjetorit, Shpërblimi i nëntorit, Ganimete Tërbeshi -Prishtinë.
***
Rifat Kukaj do të bëjë emër jo vetëm në Kosovë, por në shkallëkombëtare. Pastaj Lufta e Dytë Botërore, vitet e dyzeta, shtetrre-thimi i Kosovës, masakra e Drenicës etj. do të ushtrojnë jo vetëmtrysni, por do të bëhen faktorë vendimtar që do të ndikojnëedhe në orientimin e konceptit përmbajtjesor të lëndës letrare, vlera këto me një taban ideoartistik të pranueshëm në shkallëkombëtare, ndërsa autori do të bëhet doajen i kësaj letërsie.Rifat Kukaj, autor i një duzinë veprash ka vërtetuar indivi-dualitetin e tij krijues si në prozë ashtu edhe në poezi. Spektriletrar e artistik i autorit për letërsinë tonë për fëmijë përkon meboshtin vertebror të individit, dhe sikur që njeriu nuk qëndron vertikalisht pa boshtin kurrizor, ashtu edhe letërsia shqipe dotë mbeste e mangët pa poezinë e Rifat Kukajt, i cili ka dhënëndihmesë të madhe në edukimin e brezave të tërë shqiptarësh,pikërisht përmes artit letrar që ka krijuar në prozë dhe në po-ezi.Sot nuk ka mundësi të hartohet një abetare as të hartohetnjë libër leximi apo antologji e poezisë për fëmijë ku të moszërë vendin kryesor krijimtaria letrare e Rifat Kukajt. Degëzimettematike janë të ndryshme, ai ka arritur të futet me ndjenjë nëçdo pore të jetës fëmijërore, në fantazinë e fëmijës. Jo vetëmkaq, ai ka ditur të zgjojë kureshtjen e fëmijës, të zhvillojë mend-jen e tyre duke bërë ndikim të drejtpërdrejtë mbi intelektin ezhvillimit mendor, dhe se në këtë aspekt ka dhënë ndihmesëtë pakursyer.
Përpunimi i personazheve, apo gurave poetike, kanë
origjinalitetin e vet dhe janë aq të afërta për lexuesin dhe të cilatjanë kultivuar nga libri në libër me përkushtim e pasion krijuesi.Nëpër krijimtarinë kaq të begatë të Rifat Kukajt janë trajtuarme kujdes të gjitha relacionet e botës fëmijërore, si ato prindër-fëmijë, gjyshër-fëmijë, rrethi familjar-fëmijë, shoqëria-fëmija,

273
Guxim shqiptar 
pastaj fëmija- natyra, fëmija-bota shtazore dhe deri te relacionetabstrakte të fantazive imagjinatave. Të gjitha këto relacione, apomë mirë ti quajmë raporte të fëmijës me ambientin që e rrethon,janë trajtuar me kujdes dhe profesionalizëm të theksuar.Shkrimtari Rifat Kukaj, po me aq kujdes e ka trajtuar edheambientin rural ku ka arritur ti shquajë vlerat më pozitive tëkësaj jete me rëndësi të veçantë, ku tabani ideoemocional i fëmi-jës, fushëveprimin e tij e ka pikërisht në fshat, atje ku jetojnëpersonazhet e përfshira në veprat e autorit, e këto personazhezakonisht janë shpesët dhe shtazët, të cilat bëjnë pa dyshim atëspektrin e ylberit, si të themi, atë mrekullinë e fantazisë së fëmi-jës. Pastaj, pamjet e natyrës, bjeshka dhe kontakti vizual me këtofenomene natyrore, jetën rurale e kanë bërë më tërheqëse dhetë përkëdhelur, ndërsa proceset që zhvillohen në këtë hapësirëjanë të kapshme për logjikën e kësaj moshe, ku përmes perso-nazheve ka arritur ti ofrojë vrojtuesit, gjegjësisht fëmijës, dhepërmes tyre ka shtjelluar edhe shumë probleme reale të kohësdhe shoqërisë në përgjithësi.Rifat Kukaj po me këtë pasion e ka trajtuar edhe jetënurbane dhe qytetare, sepse, siç thamë, ai ka një gamë prurësepër të gjitha shtresat qytetare të shoqërisë shqiptare. Prandaj,poezinë me motive qyteti e përshkon ai nervi i modernizmitdhe ky modernizëm rritej gradualisht në proporcione me zhvi-llimet e shoqërisë në përgjithësi. Jeta tashmë akceptohet edhepërmes celuloidit, kurse autori në mënyrë artistike e tipizonpërmes poezisë dhe për asnjë rast ky lloj i poezisë nuk ka mbeturprapa apo nën nivelin e zhanrit të poezisë me tematikë rurale.Edhe këtu autori i shkon deri në fund misionit në kërkim tëimagjinatës së fëmijës që ambient primar ka jetën në qytet. Nëtë gjitha rastet, Rifat Kukaj nxjerr në pah ato vlerat fundamen-tale të një shoqërie për zhvillim dhe emancipim dhe ka ndikuarbindshëm jo vetëm në brezin e ri, por edhe te gjeneratat tjera.Me këto vlera që i theksuam më lart, karakterizohet edhe prozadhe krijimtaria tjetër e këtij autori.
Rifat Kukaj lloi nga e para qyshse nxënës, ndërsa vjersha e
parë për fëmijë Besimet e kota iu botua në revistën Pionieri

274
Flori Bruqi 
më 1952, kurse vjersha e parë për të rritur në revistën letrareJeta e re me titull Të ishte në vitin 1956. Prej atëherë kabotuar në të gjitha revistat e gazetat në gjuhën shqipe. Po meatë ritëm ka botuar edhe në gjuhë të tjera, sidomos në gjuhëte popujve të Jugosllavisë. Ka botuar rreth 100 libra me poezi,tregime e romane, për fëmijë dhe për të rritur. Pastaj tekste përilustrime, pjesë teatrore, drama, skeçe, humoreska, përralla, fa-bula e deri te trajtesa të ndryshme letrare e shoqërore. Është
autor i mbi 30 radio*dramave, ka shkruar skenarin për lmin
artistik Lepuri me pesë këmbë etj.Po ashtu, Rifat Kukaj është përkthyes i njohur, sidomos
nga gjuha sllovene, kroate, serbe dhe në këtë fushë sot asin
shqip me dhjetëra autorë sllovenë, kroatë, boshnjakë, serbë,hungarezë të Vojvodinës etj. Pra, emra të njohur të poezisë për
fëmijë të këtyre hapësirave, sikurse që asin shqip edhe emra të
njohur të letërsisë botërore për fëmijë ku përkthyes i vepravetë tyre është Rifat Kukaj.Për veprimtarinë e tij letrare është shpërblyer shumë herëdhe këto merita kombi ynë do tua përcjellë brezave të ardhshëm.
 Vepra e tij tani mbasi kaloi në amshim, atje ku nuk itet më,
do të marrë dimensione edhe më të mëdha, sepse krijimtarialetrare e Rifat Kukajt është një thesar me vlerë të veçantë nëletërsinë shqipe për fëmijë.
Lepurushi me këpucë
 Në oborrin e dajave të vet, Dreni ka parë Lepurushin për herë të parë.
 Me siguri që është çuditur. Ka parë një krijesë që pak i ngjet maces e mace 
sështë. Pakëz i ngjet qenit e qen nuk është. Viç nuk është. Çështë? - ka 
bluar mendja e tij.Fëmijët e dajave i kanë dhënë Lepurushit sallatë nga duart e tyre.
 Më vonë i ka dhënë edhe Dreni. Prekja e buzëve të lepurit ka qenë e 
butë, miqësore.E ku ta di unë çkanë lozur tjetër me lepurushin. Po, si më treguan,
Dreni ia paska avitur këpucët e veta para shputave. Ka dashtë ti mbathë 
lepurushi këpucët. Paska kërkuar edhe një palë këpucë të vogla. Mos i ka vajtur mendja që tia mbathë katër këpucë në katër këmbë dhe të dalin 
*

----------


## Ilirana

Lepuri me pese kembe....

----------

